
Ask HN: 5 most important problems for a 22 yo to work on - kfish15
First question from Sam&#x27;s interview of Elon: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ycombinator.com&#x2F;future&#x2F;elon&#x2F;<p>If you were ~22 years old now, what are the 5 problems you think would be most important to work on?<p>Particularly in the sense of helping push the world forward&#x2F; helping humanity thrive.
======
hood_syntax
I'm 25, but I think some are blatantly obvious:

> Food distribution

The world produces enough food to feed everyone, but there isn't a framework
in place to eliminate waste and feed starving people at the same time.

> Education

Lots of people are working on this already, but highly effective education
tailored to every specific person available for free, worldwide, would be a
game changer.

> Infrastructure

The US in particular is falling way, way behind where it needs to be. Look up
the situation with bridges, and that's to say nothing of our electrical grid.

> 100% Renewable energy

No brainer but difficult to solve.

> A new way of interfacing with computers

Mouse and keyboard are great, but what if we didn't have to use analog methods
for communicating intent to a computer quickly and unambiguously? Could also
allow for paralyzed/incapacitated people to communicate easily and maintain
social interaction

